# Finish application bottles



## PenTurnerJohn (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm trying to find a suitable bottle or can that will not deteriorate while holding several of the finishes and sealers I use.  While using Mylands Sanding Sealer and Turner's Magic Super Gloss in smaller plastic bottles I find they slowly "melt" under the influence of some of the chemicals in the solution.

I'd rather not use the metal larger cans they come with as, with use, they almost require pliers to take the lids off.

It seems a metal can with an easy pour spout would be ideal but I have not been able to find anything.

Does anyone have a remedy for this?

John
Olathe KS


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 1, 2006)

Glass bottles


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks, Stan, for your suggestion.  What is the best source you've found for them?  Do they have an easy pour spout?

John


----------



## GregMuller (Jan 1, 2006)

Go to Michaels craft store and get plastic sand art bottles. Package of three. I have had Enduro sealer and poly and DNA, BLO, CA, in seperate bottles for the last six months with no ill effects. Bottles come with a snapon cap that seals tight.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Jan 1, 2006)

Greg, I've also had no problem with DNA and BLO and CA in plastic bottles.  However, the sanding sealer and the TM super gloss causes the plastic bottles to "melt."

John


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 2, 2006)

If you trout fish or know anyone that does, then just clean out and reuse salmon egg and power bait jars (no spout, but the mouth is wide enough for a small brush or cloth).  Many olive oil bottles are glass and have a spout.  I am sure there are many others as well.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jan 2, 2006)

Just a thought, how about an oiler can with a squeeze handle.  They are metal and you can limit excess spills, and they shoud stay sealed pretty well.  I would avoid glass in the shop is at all possible.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 2, 2006)

Nalgene.


----------



## rtparso (Jan 2, 2006)

Someone asked a similar question earlier. Somewhere I have a link to a better chart but Cole-Parmer has a good compatibility application. If you look on the bottom of the plastic bottle it will state the plastic type. 
http://www.coleparmer.com/techinfo/ChemComp.asp?from=home


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 2, 2006)

There are a lot of sources for plastic bottles. Some will work for our finishes, some won't. To find the difference, fill the bottle with acetone or lacquer thinner, put it in a can, and wait until the next morning. It it hasn't melted, it is OK to use. If it has, it isn't. 

I buy the plastic bottles from a beauty products shop. They cost 50-cents for a 6 ounce bottle with a nozzle and a cap. If the products they sell won't melt it, nothing that we use will.

The problem with pumper type oil cans is that they use neoprene "O-rings" in the pumps. Neoprene is great for lube oils, but swells and starts to melt in alcohol or acetone. I would stay away from any pump can that wasn't designed for use with alcohol or acetone.


----------



## MDWine (Jan 3, 2006)

I've had all sorts of chemicals (BLO/finishing polishes/sanding sealer) in the small bottles I ordered when purchasing CA.  I got a few extra empty bottles of each size, along with spouts and caps... nifty/handy/cheap!![]


----------



## clewless (Jan 6, 2006)

While taking SWMBO to dinner for the 22nd. Anniversary of her 39th Bday, we stopped at A. C. Moore Crafts.  I got three 4oz.+/- bottles with the little flipper spouts.  They are PETE and currently are holding DNA, BLO and Mylands Sealer will no ill effects noted...<b>cost 50 cents apiece</b>.[]  They were in the oil painting supplies section.  Also there were mini tupperware containers 1 1/2 inch diameter and height.  They fit great in the plano parts boxes (Lowe's $5.00- not WC $9) and will be great for keeping bushings organized.[][]

Joe


----------



## johnmoss (Jan 10, 2006)

I had the same problem with the Mylands Sanding Sealer.  Rockler sells application bottles that are resistant to anything I have put in them, including the Mylands.

John


----------



## jb_pratt (Jan 12, 2006)

The similar thread that went around a few weeks ago can be seen at: 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=11674&SearchTerms=acetone


----------

